# JR Alternatives Bolivar Corona Cigar Review - GREAT CIGAR FOR PRICE!!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I decided to try this Jr. alternative because of the reviews on this site said they were great and they were right! For $28 bucks plus shipping co...

Read the full review here: JR Alternatives Bolivar Corona Cigar Review - GREAT CIGAR FOR PRICE!!


----------

